# Roof lights



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey. I was checking out Israeli Nissan Website, and found pictures of X-Trail with roof mounted lights. I am going there in August, and will try to get more info.Looks like its a 2006 model


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

poruchik_r said:


> Hey. I was checking out Israeli Nissan Website, and found pictures of X-Trail with roof mounted lights. I am going there in August, and will try to get more info.Looks like its a 2006 model


This is the integral lighting set that comes as part of the Safari Rack package available in most other geos, but not, sadly enough, available in Canada. Another plus of the Safari Rack is that there are open roof rack rails that allow you to fix your cross bars at variable widths on top of the vehicle, rather than be tied to the 75cm distance on the fixed mountings that are on the normal roof rail set up.

jww


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

those are pretty cool 

y is canada lackin when it come to acessories??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Hyper Roof Rails*

Hi Guys,

This was discussed before and they're called the Hyper Roof Rails which are not available as an added option or an aftermarket accessory.

Nissan Japan has it as a factory fit and xtrails with this type of roof rails are widely available through-out Europe (I've seen many of them in Russia too)

They came to Australia too and only a very limited number of them were sold as a "limited" edition ST-R model.

I love those roof rails and wish they become available in aftermarket.

I guess we gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This was discussed before and they're called the Hyper Roof Rails which are not available as an added option or an aftermarket accessory.
> 
> ...


I am with you. I love these racks. On my next visit to Germany, I have to find time and visit a Nissan dealer. hope they are available there.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

They are standard here in the top of the line 2005 2.5L model. Hyper Roof Rails they're called alright. I heard a rumor that someone here might be selling them... but they're expensive. I heard it'd be the equivalent of $500 for the whole thing. Considering the only jungle here is urban, I don't really see people using it all that much. But its status!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tim,

For genuine nissan hyper roof rails, I would seriously consider it for $500, as my roof racks cost me $300 alone, so that price is not that bad at all.

Would you be able to confirm this?


----------



## Bryden (Mar 22, 2005)

poruchik_r said:


> Hey. I was checking out Israeli Nissan Website, and found pictures of X-Trail with roof mounted lights. I am going there in August, and will try to get more info.Looks like its a 2006 model


They are standard along with the rear fog light on the SE model in South Africa. We also have the 2.2 diesel which is very popular.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Would it be possible for you not to quote the pics in your reply to a post in a thread? as it makes it damn diffcult to navigate around the thread and locate your response 

The way to do this is to delete any pic url's if you do decide to use the "quote" function.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I second this motion as well.

VERY IMPORTANT:
as stated by Jalal: *When replying to posts that have a series of pictures, please, please, please delete the URL in the quotes*.

Thank you all for your co-operation.
Marc.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I've avoided re-posting pictures and for me, the quickest way is to use the "post reply" button on the top of the first post or the bottom of the last post in a thread... rather than clicking on the "reply" button within the messages. I agree with Jalal and ValBoo. There's usually no need to see pictures that were just in the previous post or were just seen several posts above.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

They're standard equipment on the 4x4 version sold here in Mexico. http://www.nissanx-trail.com.mx/gallery.asp


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone here who knows how to replace the bulbs on those lights?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> Anyone here who knows how to replace the bulbs on those lights?


Here you go mate 

Print these for easier reading.





(Edit) 1st image fixed.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't Open the first image but thanks mate! the secinod image will do. 7000k lights will be on my roof in no time! Cheers!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> Can't Open the first image but thanks mate! the secinod image will do. 7000k lights will be on my roof in no time! Cheers!


No worries mate, first image now fixed too (if you're interested).

Give us a yell when you're about to "land" with those lights on your roof LOL

And you guys thought that my exy would work as a back-up generator for light in case of a blackout in the nighbourhood? hehehe


----------



## VideoDude (Nov 11, 2005)

jww said:


> This is the integral lighting set that comes as part of the Safari Rack package available in most other geos, but not, sadly enough, available in Canada. Another plus of the Safari Rack is that there are open roof rack rails that allow you to fix your cross bars at variable widths on top of the vehicle, rather than be tied to the 75cm distance on the fixed mountings that are on the normal roof rail set up.
> 
> jww


It's actually called the 'Adventure Package'. I'm curious about the variable widths of the cross bars you mentioned. I had the dealer install a set of demo Nissan cross bars last month on my Hyper Roof Rails and it looks like they had to cut holes in them to receive the cross bars thereby making them fixed. The official Nissan cross bars aren't actually available yet (they're slated to go into production at the end of this month.) Did you find an after market supply? I like my cross bars but the one is right in the middle of the sunroof so it would have been nice to be able to move them. 

The first pictures are also showing something interesting with the lights. Here in Canada when you purchase the Adventure Package, the fog lights are removed. I'm assuming to use the wiring. This really sucks because it would be nice to have fog lights when it's foggy...go figure. 

Mike


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

thetimster said:


> They are standard here in the top of the line 2005 2.5L model. Hyper Roof Rails they're called alright. I heard a rumor that someone here might be selling them... but they're expensive. I heard it'd be the equivalent of $500 for the whole thing. Considering the only jungle here is urban, I don't really see people using it all that much. But its status!


I doubt they will be that cheap. Nissan charges $189 for window vent visors. Those will be over $1200 easy from nissan.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Those are available in Canada too. They also come with 17 inch wheels in the package. The option cancels out the fog light option though.


----------



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

Hyper roof rails are now an option in the UK for 2006 (£375). Last year they had them as standard on the top end T-Spec, but not any more.

Does anyone know how the wiring for the lights work, does it get routed down the side of the front window? Is it really true you cant have the fog lights on at the same time, thats pretty silly...


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Jalal! I was able to change the roof light bulbs with 7000k lights :givebeer: and it's awesome. The only fallback is :thumbdwn: I can't operate the roof lights on low headbeams, it only gets activated when on high beams.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> Thanks Jalal! I was able to change the roof light bulbs with 7000k lights :givebeer: and it's awesome. The only fallback is :thumbdwn: I can't operate the roof lights on low headbeams, it only gets activated when on high beams.



Godd stuff :thumbup: 

Mate, you wanna run 7000K lights on *Low Beam*???

Are you in revenge mode or something with other drivers sharing the road with you? LOL

If you have front fog lights, you can hook hook them-up to them, but I don't think low beam is ideal.


----------



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Godd stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Mate, you wanna run 7000K lights on *Low Beam*???
> 
> Are you in revenge mode or something with other drivers sharing the road with you? LOL.


Hes in the Phillippines... That means he can pretty much do what he wants with his car, nobody cares about other road users there


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Andy M said:


> Hes in the Phillippines... That means he can pretty much do what he wants with his car, nobody cares about other road users there


I don't know about that, but if I see Jape coming with those 7000K candles, he will get all the mighty flash of *My* lights LOL and I mean all of them. hehehe


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Andy M... careful with your words, Have you been to the Philippines lately? I don't need comments like that here. Mind you, I have lived in the Chicago for 12 years and more than 3 years in Melbourne and it aint much different living here in the Philippines, the only thing is there isn't any racial discrimination here and of course the traffic!

Anyways, back to business... 

Hold on guys! 7000K is just the color and I have not increased wattage of the bulbs! The roof lights installed on my exy doesn't blind the opposing cars, it was focused to light the road in front of me, of course if the cars in front gets too near, I have to turn it off as courtesy with other drivers. Of course it's not used much on the road but it's pretty useful off-road! I also have mod my heads that when the bright lights are turned on, the low beam remains on so I got a better view of the frontroad.

More mountain trails to conquer! 
I am getting to like the exy more than my '05 montero sport.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> Andy M... careful with your words, Have you been to the Philippines lately? I don't need comments like that here. Mind you, I have lived in the Chicago for 12 years and more than 3 years in Melbourne and it aint much different living here in the Philippines, the only thing is there isn't any racial discrimination here and of course the traffic!


Jape, both Andy and myself were joking with you, hence the "LOL" and "Smiles" at the end of each sentence of ours. I personally meant no offence to you whatsoever and I know that all countries have stringent traffic regulations and I sure do hope you're not going to break them by connecting the roof lights to low beam!

This board (and the Australian one) are well known for their friendly atmosphere, as we're all part of a very great worldwide community and we do help each other out always 

I will still flash you with my all lights all the way from Sydney if you do that 

Look forward to read your off-road trip reports with MANY pics of the exy in action. :thumbup:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Very good "cool down" Jalal,
Thanks ,


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

so he put HIDs in the roof lights??

any pics??


i want to put HID lights in my fogs but kinda worried that it might melt sumthing
any ideas?


----------



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

Jape said:


> Andy M... careful with your words, Have you been to the Philippines lately? I don't need comments like that here.


Was a tongue in cheek comment. Yes I spend several weeks a year in the Philippines on business, specifically metro Manila. The driving there is frightening, as is the traffic on the EDSA  I would have a heart attack or something if I had to drive there every day. Respect.

cheers


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Andy M said:


> Was a tongue in cheek comment. Yes I spend several weeks a year in the Philippines on business, specifically metro Manila. The driving there is frightening, as is the traffic on the EDSA  I would have a heart attack or something if I had to drive there every day. Respect.
> 
> cheers



There isn't much traffic now in the Metro. But I admit it's not as good compared to Melbourne and other US cities. I even had a traffic shock when I get back to the Philippines but after a while I got used to it. 

Sorry for the previous post, I just got p**** with a fellow american who discriminated a filipino friend of mine and then reading ur post adds up the boil.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

To Tjc,

The bulbs I installed were not HIDs, but a regular bulb with the same wattage except that the color is 7000K. It's actually a cheap brand that I tried just to know how long it will last, It's labelled Type R and it's made in tawian but it's only about 10US$. If it fails in a short period, I'll be replacing it with Blue Visions from Phillips which is installed with my headlights.


----------



## Pedro_Amigo (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a short addition to price variations of Hyper Roof Rail.

I live in Hungary, having a 2005 X-trail "Elegance" its a 2,5 AUT so it would be an LE elswhere I guess.
Didnt come with a factory fitted hyper roof rail so asked for a quote from the dealer,
came out that parts cost is *2.652 USD * - no kidding - plus service charge for mounting.

...envy everyone having it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jape said:


> .............
> Sorry for the previous post, I just got p**** with a fellow american who discriminated a filipino friend of mine and then reading ur post adds up the boil.


Jape,
Everyone here is cool  
And even when technical (or other types) of discussion get more "heated" let me assure you that one thing that will simply not be tolerated is discrimination;
even one hint of that and the member is gone!

have a good day


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Pedro_Amigo said:


> Just a short addition to price variations of Hyper Roof Rail.
> 
> I live in Hungary, having a 2005 X-trail "Elegance" its a 2,5 AUT so it would be an LE elswhere I guess.
> Didnt come with a factory fitted hyper roof rail so asked for a quote from the dealer,
> ...


...they obviously didn't want the job!

Ok - the aluminium roof rail system with integrated 'safari' lights. Here are the facts about mine:

The 'safari' lights work off a switch that is mounted near the electric mirror controls. You can only operate them when the full beam is selected on the headlamp control stalk. When you flick off full beam, the 'safari' lights go off. When you flick on full beam, the safari lights do not come back on. You have to reach down and operate the switch again. This can be annoying!

The aluminium sections to the sides and rear are NOT load bearing. They are there for show only. The manual describes them as 'Fashion Rails'.  

I have they optional load bearing bars. They are fitted in a fixed position which seems to be the same position as any other X-Trail. The one good design feature I noticed is that the rear bar is slightly higher than the front and this gives long loads clearance of the rear 'Fashion Rail'. I've had them from new and they are supposedly not removeable but I reckon they will just unbolt if I feel like prising off the cheap plastic covers.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if I have to post it on this thread but here 'tis...

after trailing on a rainforest north of PH, I was bothered that I can't see the road using white lights! The rain is pouring hard and I have to slow. With this, good thing I brought the original lights with me, I changed the white lights back to original lights, then there is the trail! So white lights aren't really helpful in the rain! 

What do you suggest guys? Should I add additional yellow spotties and retail the white bulbs on my heads and fogs or revert back to the original bulbs?


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

anyone know if those lights in the roof rack are made for the Titan?


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> anyone know if those lights in the roof rack are made for the Titan?


I'm sure it can be available elsewhere since a certain Titan model here in PH is factory equipped with a hyper roof rail with lights.


----------



## suftuffer (Jul 4, 2006)

The roof lights are standard for the Sport Outdoor edition (which I have :jump in the Netherlands as well.


----------



## jwlsin (Feb 15, 2006)

hello jape.

im from the ph as well.

change your upgraded bulbs to yellowish ones. dont use white ones if you intend to do nght driving. white light bulbs cant penetrate night time and couple that with rain then visibilty will really suffer. also asphalt roads here "eats up" white lights. which we have lots of.

yellow is more visible at night specially with rain. try wurth gold bulbs. or those xenon lights with around 5.6K. the lower the K the yellowish it gets. the higher the K the whitier it gets. HTH

relax lang kabayan.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

jwlsin said:


> hello jape.
> 
> im from the ph as well.
> 
> ...



Retained yellows on my fog and roof lights. Heads remained white. No problem so far even during the past storm.


----------



## maverick440 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hy Guys, ive got the Hyper Rails fitted to my X-trail...... 
And i want to alter the wiring so that when they are turned on you can have them go on and off as you switch from low to high beam.

The factory setup is a pain, as when they are on and you go from high to low back to high the hyper lights dont come back on unless you flick the switch back on, an Nissan have put the switch in the most stupid of places!!

Has anyone done this mod, and if so is there an easy way.
Hope someone can help......


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Now I got Adventure edition myself and have a nice set of driving lights. BUT they work only with High Beams on. Any ideas how to bypass it?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I Would need to see the wiring diagram


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a manual I bought on eBay. I will check if they have the wiring diagram for this model 
there.


----------

